# i know christmas is coming!!



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

why do the fuckwits who run pubs put their adverts about 'booking your christmas meal' up so early..DO THEY THINK WE FUCKING FORGET?...October was the first time i saw one of these adverts...all christmas advertising shouldn't be allowed till december 1st at the earliest...also, why are all the adverts on tele all set in the snow?..christmas shopping in the snow is wank!..rant over.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

big fan of xmas then ade? :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

October!!! That's late, the stadium of light have been advertising since June, I shit you not :roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Bah Humbug :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> October!!! That's late, the stadium of light have been advertising since June, I shit you not :roll:


Well they are desperate :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > October!!! That's late, the stadium of light have been advertising since June, I shit you not :roll:
> ...


Was wondering if you'd appear in this thread :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, sadly having worked in hospitality you'd be surprised. Some cunts try and book for christmas day on christmas day (a full year in advance), before you've even decided how much its going to be let alone write the diary or decide if you're opening. My argument was that we should not do christmas until fucking christmas, not in november as believe it or not thats bonfire night and not fucking christmas. Nobody wants christmas in November, nobody, if they did it would be in November. Also you always have twats for directors asking how you can get more bookings for christmas in November, they never liked my answer of building a time machine and forcing the virgin mary to give birth in fucking november would make it a whole bunch easier.

People celebrate christmas at christmas not in the middle of july.

In answer to your question, you do need to book early as every wants to go out the last 2 weekends in December and not before or after. As for the fucking cunts who want it in January they frankly can go fuck a shoe or something.

I am passionate about this subject and currently off sick from work with apathy.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Just seen the Xmas coca cola lorry advert ...holidays are coming


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

nilrem said:


> Just seen the Xmas coca cola lorry advert ...holidays are coming


+1...........and itv had polar express on last night (did enjoy it led in bed feeling sorry for myself with man flu)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Couldn't agree more with the OP!

Went into the pub local to work in July for lunch... Hottest day of the year and there's a fucking Father Christmas on the table just inside the door, in all his red and white fur with the standard "Book your Christmas Party Now!" slogan. Couldn't bloody believe it! I was so tempted to take it outside and burn the fucking thing! Twats! [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif]

Same goes for all the morons in this town who've had their bloody Christmas lights outside since September the fucking 30th!! Are you fucking insane! I hope their electricity bills are so high that they can't afford to heat their overly-bright houses come Christmas time! Muppets :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

NaughTTy said:


> Couldn't agree more with the OP!
> 
> Went into the pub local to work in July for lunch... Hottest day of the year and there's a fucking Father Christmas on the table just inside the door, in all his red and white fur with the standard "Book your Christmas Party Now!" slogan. Couldn't bloody believe it! I was so tempted to take it outside and burn the fucking thing! Twats! [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif]
> 
> Same goes for all the morons in this town who've had their bloody Christmas lights outside since September the fucking 30th!! Are you fucking insane! I hope their electricity bills are so high that they can't afford to heat their overly-bright houses come Christmas time! Muppets :lol:


Perfectly stated, you have my vote. 

In response to a comment further back in thread regarding who wants Christmas early, my Mother in Law goes to some fucking country hotel with a retirement club, where they recreate the whole Chrimbo bit including New Years Eve over 3 days in September.
The only reason I can think of, as to why they sign up for this, is that as some of them are old, they maybe dead by Christmas I guess, so they take a punt on it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We often have our 'Christmas' party in January as the costs almost halve when trying to book venues.

It's all about supply and demand. If no one went out to celebrate, there'd be no need to book early to ensure your booking is taken.

We're quite lucky in that we have a full-blown bar and restaurant at work, but when we do use other venues, they're booked up months in advance.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen the Xmas coca cola lorry advert ...holidays are coming
> ...


Lorries are coming to Brum Gaz - can't wait!! And go to German Market too - should ne a good afternoon.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Grand kids will enjoy that sal...........happy times hun


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

SalsredTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > nilrem said:
> ...


It was in Stoke last night at the Festival Park.

Apparently the traffic was horrendous!


----------

